# converting D9223 to CPT code on 1500 form



## taham (Nov 15, 2016)

I am new to oral/Maxillofacial coding 
My surgeon is given me D9223.
How should i covert this to CPT Code on 1500 form to bill?


----------



## ntreber (Nov 15, 2016)

dental codes can be found in the back of you HCPCS 
D9223 – Deep sedation/general anesthesia (each 15 increment) 
I don't do anesthesia coding or billing. I am sure there have been quite a few changes to the CPT codes for it, but there should be one that matches the dental code


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 19, 2016)

My understanding is most carriers would want 00170 but other carrier want the D code to process, so would have watch for denials and how many units they allow for D9223 if they do want that code:

 CPT 00170  Anesthesia for intraoral procedures, including biopsy; not otherwise specified 

The typical primary diagnosis is:

K02.9 
Dental caries, unspecified 

It imperative to have access to the patient past medical history to list diagnoses why they need to be placed under general anesthesia versus being able to be done in a dentist office, For example, here would be common reasons general anesthesia would be needed for dental procedure:

F79 
Unspecified intellectual disabilities 

F84.0 
Autistic disorder 

F91.9 
Conduct disorder, unspecified 

E66.01 
Morbid (severe) obesity due to excess calories 

I50.9 
Heart failure, unspecified


----------

